# Any idea about this Nishiki road bike?



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

So I was trawling the Yahoo auctions for a Radac, but stumbled upon this Nishiki.

It's Tange tubing, (Average?)

But is has slightly unusual seat-stays, Does anyone have any idea about this bike? Will it be good? It's about $60 at the moment with 1 day left, so I think it'll finish around $100. Depends on the bike I guess.

It is my size, but might need a bit of work.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

Some details.

○ frame and fork: TANGE 4130 CR-MO
○Drive train： SHIMANO EXAGE 400EX 
○ pedal: SAKAE CTP-400
○ Handle: MODOLA (Italy)
○ Brakes: SHIMANO EXAGE
○ saddle: NISHIKI
○ Rim: ARAYA 700C ETRTO 622
○ spoke: ARAYA RT-520 Double Wall


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

bottom feeder


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

it's actually similarly equipped to my nishiki mtb...i'd date it mid to late 80's. it's probably worth about $100 if you're considering buying it.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Pass. Keep looking.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok thanks. Don't know much about old stuff.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

old_fuji said:


> it's actually similarly equipped to my nishiki mtb...i'd date it mid to late 80's. it's probably worth about $100 if you're considering buying it.


Or $110 if they lose the kick stand.

Grumps


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

the_don said:


> Some details.
> 
> ○ frame and fork: TANGE 4130 CR-MO
> ○Drive train： SHIMANO EXAGE 400EX
> ...


Translation is,
strange tubing is Tange cro molly steel...gives a nice smooth ride.
Shimano 400 EX, only has about 6 speeds and is outdated. Shifters on the downtube
Pedals are not clipless
Brakes are okay but also outdated
Saddle is from another era, makes no sense today
Rims are heavy and have many spokes...like 36 per wheel and are not radial laced.
spokes don't even matter.
Has the way outdated and museum bound biopace chainring. It is oval in shape instead of round.
Steel forks...no carbon fiber anywhere.


Nice bike if you are a collector. Everyone else should stay away.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

Are you being sarcastic?

36h rims are fine, Araya are quite good also. Saddle and pedals, who cares?

And carbon? seriously?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

For 100.00 I would be all over that.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

Already over ¥16,000! 24hours left on the auction!

http://page5.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/e98280259


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

the_don said:


> Already over ¥16,000! 24hours left on the auction!
> 
> http://page5.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/e98280259


Well I dont have 16,000 or anything so I am out.


----------



## NJgreyhead (Jun 27, 2009)

*I like it*



A from Il said:


> For 100.00 I would be all over that.



+1.
It would be worth US$100 to me as an extra bike.
It is a good example of the typical bike when I started riding (EDIT: altho I just saw what you meant about the seat stays being unusual). 
I like Tange, like DT shifters (occasionally) and it's a red bike! :thumbsup: 
(Can you tell I still regret letting go of my Lotus 12sp Tange?)

Don't know about replacement parts availability, tho.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'd pay $100 for it.....I like the frame....


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

I thought it had an interesting frame too. Can't find anything like it (from nishiki) just unsure about the components.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

the_don said:


> I thought it had an interesting frame too. Can't find anything like it (from nishiki) just unsure about the components.



I've never seen one either..It has racing geometry, dropout adjusters, and very cool seat stays but it has straight gauge 4130 tubing....strange..just a guess but that model never made it to the US

The Shimano Exage stuff isn't bad....Sora today


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

I read that butted tubing was tapered gauge. I think I read it on wikipedia today.

Is that wrong?


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

the_don said:


> Some details.
> 
> ○ frame and fork: TANGE 4130 CR-MO
> ○Drive train： SHIMANO EXAGE 400EX
> ...


It looks like a decent "sport" bike for it's day. It probably rides fine, though a bit heavy. what kind of riding do you want to do? are you just starting to get into riding? 2nd, 3rd bike for tooling around town? racing?

i'ld say this bike is fine for someone who wants to get into road riding but isn't sure about it and doesn't want/can't spend a lot for a bike to find out. I'ld say get it if it strikes your fancy. 4130 is still used today on bikes people really like - i.e. Surly bikes. the components are fairly low-end but use'em till they break and replace with better. brakes can always be improved with better pads. and the wheels are probably bomb-proof.

i don't know anything about the bike per se, but it doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

Really just a 2nd bike with gears for when I don't want to ride fixed.

I like the idea of finding a nice old bike, cleaning it up and having a beautiful old bike to ride on. I would want to change components out, but not at first, maybe after 6 months or so.


----------

